# betta with a light spot on her head



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi everyone
so today in the morning my betta dorie was all nice and active like usual but today when i got home i did a water change and when i came back to make sure everything was okay i noticed this spot on her head that was alot lighter than her body ( shes a deep red color ) and i didnt notice it this morning. i have some pictures for u guys. right now shes still acting normal and eating like a pig still. all i could find that i think it is is a fungus infection.
ill put the last pic in a reply


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

heres the last pic i took


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Does it look like a grain of salt?


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

not really. it doesnt look like a bump it looks like its in her skin. its like a white with a tint of red. it wasnt there this morning though.


----------



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

any one their? this morning shes still acting normal and eating. any ideas? the spot is still the same size and all.


----------

